

Inspired by Iron Man, Zazu Makes Mobile App for More Intelligent Wake-Up Calls - speek
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/05/18/inspired-by-iron-man-zazu-makes-mobile-app-for-more-intelligent-wake-up-calls/

======
paulgerhardt
See also the DPAC: <http://egaertner.com/dpac/>

"This will check your Google Calendar, schedule an alarm for the next event
while factoring in driving distance, traffic, and weather conditions. It’s got
an audio system for radio and iPod operation, but also includes some home
automation options. Using the X10 communication protocol it can turn on
lights, start the coffee maker, and open the blinds as part of a gentle wake-
up cycle. All of this is configurable through the clock itself, or via the web
interface." (via Hackaday)

Should be pretty easy to port to a Chumby.

For other JARVIS implementations see: <http://projectjarvis.com/> and
Stephanie <http://absolutemaximumratings.com/projects_stephanie.php>

~~~
pun279
He's actually a Northeastern alum whom I spoke with just a few weeks back!
Great minds think alike and come out of NU! (disclaimer im one of the co-
founders of Zazu)

------
paul9290
Nice to see some competition <http://sleep.fm> . Though your marketing
copy/value proposition seems very familiar :)

good luck

~~~
hugh3
I tried sleep.fm once. The big problem for me is that the two voice options
are either "overly dramatic American-accented movie trailer man" or "extremely
bored-sounding American-accented woman", neither of whom I can deal with at
six o'clock in the morning.

I'd pay good money for something a little less annoying and a little more
customizable. Greet me by name, tell me what today is, what the weather is,
how many new emails I have, remind me of anything I told it to remind me, and
then launch into playing a song I like. It'd work better as a desktop app than
a web app.

~~~
paul9290
Thanks for the feedback Hugh! What voice or type of voice would better suit
you?

~~~
Goosey
Sexy female robot voice. Like in the movies. No, I am not joking.

~~~
Splines
Majel Barrett, please.

~~~
paul9290
Thanks for the input & suggestions :).

I see Majel unfortunately passed in 2008. Here's a vid of here
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USH7LaXXQ7k&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USH7LaXXQ7k&feature=related)
and I learned she was the creator of Star Trek's wife. Interesting.

------
bitwize
I was gonna say, isn't that the name of the royal major domo from _The Lion
King_? But then I read the article and... I see what ur doin there.

------
endtime
Using PySpeech (<http://code.google.com/p/pyspeech/>), I put together
something in a couple hours last night that will listen for its name
(currently "Jarvis") at the beginning or end of a sentence and offer the rest
of the sentence to whichever "app" matches it most highly. Right now the
"apps" are echo (I say "Jarvis, echo "a big blue house" and my computer says
"a big blue house"), a 'manners' app (I say "Thanks, Jarvis" and it says
"You're welcome, sir."; it also gives me time of day-appropriate greetings)
and a weather app (intelligent responses to "Jarvis, weather" or "Forecast for
Friday, Jarvis"). It just runs with my headset mic right now, but once I move
in a few months I'll start looking for some better hardware. Alarm and
appointment apps are next.

Anyway, the point is that this is really easy to build yourself - most of the
hard problems have been solved (I was really surprised how well Win7 speech
recognition works), and you just have to write the glue.

------
speek
(I'm Zazu's geek)

Gimme an email if you're interested in beta testing: marc [at] getzazu [.] com

~~~
modoc
Very sweet idea, and something I've been wanting for ages. No android here
though so I guess I'll wait for the iPhone/iPad version? Good luck!!

------
thegoleffect
Hehe, I was there when these guys were at boston.startupweekend. They should
have won!

------
misterbwong
wow. i've been building something similar for myself for about a week now. the
x10 integration is a nice touch-i'll have to incorporate that into mine as
well.

------
runT1ME
Great idea. I'd much prefer this to an alarm clock!

------
pun279
lots of requests for Beta sign-ups, <http://bit.ly/8YUiv9>

------
nonce111
She couldn't put in the two hours to watch the movie?

~~~
hugh3
To write a 300-word article about an alarm clock app?

